
Peter Juzak's Tylenol Microscope Photography - prismatic
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/peter-juzak-acetaminophen-tylenol-microscope-photography/
======
sauronlord
This is one big ad for Tylenol. Welcome to the future.

If you are reading this and take Tylenol at all: please stop immediately it is
dangerous.

------
frozenport
Fuck I can't tell if this is advertising

------
wiz21c
d*mn, they put an advert right in those pictures...

~~~
kbart
It's actually one of these rare moments where I don't mind ad: it's
unintrusive, it's static (picture only), it's brief and it doesn't reduce a
space of useful context. Basically what you'd get on a paper journal. Other
webpages should learn from this.

